# Difference between Presbyterian and an Episcopalian



## 4ndr3w

What is this guy talking about? Has anyone read part 1?

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=45798



> In the United States, the state churches are transplants from overseas, most notably the Episcopal Church (from the Church of England). The biggest difference between a Presbyterian and an Episcopalian is that the Episcopalian has made better investments.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I don't know what his whole point is, but I think he needs to read a little history, get a few facts straight, before making his generalizations. Presbyterians had NO state charter. And as for the floods of immigrants, when Scots and Scots/Irish were coming over here, Scottish Presbyterian Establishment was going through very much upheaval, I believe, during most of the 17th century. Presbyterians were pretty humble immigrants in the main, settled widely in Pennsylvania (for its religious freedom), and headed for the wilderness of Virginia through Carolina. It took some time to get official toleration.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I think he needs to read David Calderwood's _The Pastor and the Prelate_ (1628).


----------



## yeutter

The guy paints with pretty broad strokes. Their is a kernal of truth. In the old country, the mother Church of Lutherans, Presbyterians, Dutch Reformed, and Episcopalians were state churches.
In the early days of the American Republic their was a large cross over between Presbyterians and Anglicans. They had a common enemy, Methodism. At least six of Charles Hodges students went on to be Episcopal Bishops.


----------



## gwine

> The biggest difference between a Presbyterian and an Episcopalian is that the Episcopalian has made better investments.



Matthew 6 (ESV)

19 "Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust[e] destroy and where thieves break in and steal, 

20 but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. 

21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------

